# DOS "Error 76 ?" message



## pershore4719 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi, hope someone can help. I recently copied an old DOS program from a machine using Windows 3.1 to a more modern PC running Windows 98. All I did was copy the entire program directory from one machine to the other. The program appears to be on the new machine in its entirety, but when I try to run it, I get an "Error 76 ?" message and the program freezes? 

It runs fine on the old machine and I've tried everything I can think of (which isn't much!) It's not a very big directory (1.2MB) so if anyone wants it to play with, please let me know.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if anyone needs any more information.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Is it run time error 76? I believe this is Path Not Found. 
Is this some proprietary software or can you let us know the name of it?
Could be that there is some kind of config file that is specifying a path that doesn't exist on your new pc. Did you place it in the exact same location that it was in on your old pc?


----------



## pershore4719 (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for getting back. I tried putting the program directory in c:\, which is where it is on the old machine, but no luck. The exact message that comes up when I try to run the program is

Error number= 76
?

The strange thing is that there are 3 executables in the program directory and the other two seem to work fine. It's annoying as I feel I'm about 99% of the way there, it's just this last little thing and DOS based stuff is not my specialty!

I look forward to hearing from you again and thanks again for your help.

Dave


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

That's looks more like an error from the actual application. What program is this?


----------



## pershore4719 (Nov 22, 2004)

It's an auction program, which deals with catalogues, sale day admin and after sale invoices, payments and commission etc. I believe it was specifically written for our firm and the writer is no longer around to advise on this problem. If it helps, this exactly what I've done:

Copied the entire program (via DOS) from an old Fujitsu Indiana!? PC running Windows 3.1 to a floppy (approx. 1.2MB). (The program works fine on this machine, but if it goes down, we're stuffed!)

Copied entire program directory onto newer Dell PC running Windows 98

Program directory contains 4 executables, 3 of which run fine, but the 4th is the important one. 

It may be worth mentioning that there was one file that I had to copy separately as the newer PC "couldn't read from the specified device" when copying across. So I copied everything else and then brought this one other file over separately.

I really appreciate the help, angel, and would be happy to e-mail the whole program to you if you'd like a closer look. Once again, thank you very much. Dave.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Sure, I can take a look at it but if it is a program specific internal error, then I may not be of much assistance.
I just PMd you my email address.
I prob won't get a chance to look at it until after the Sunday due to the holiday.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

FYI - he emailed me the files for this program and I also received the error 76 if the files were in any location other than c:\AUCTION. Once I tried it in c:\AUCTION, it worked fine on XP and 2000.


----------

